# Wacom, nvidia-310.19 and separate screens mode

## fargred

I have two monitors set as separate screens. When I enabled my Wacom Bamboo I got stylus working on both screens, i.e. the whole tablet area is divided in two and each monitor uses its half of the tablet. I’d like to have the tablet working on only one monitor, so I’ve tried so far the following:

http://pastie.org/pastes/6123597/text?key=quymx1zjrymxvtzcpprw

Gentoo amd64

wacom driver comes with kernel 3.7.1

xf86-input-wacom-0.17.0

xorg-server 1.13.1

udev-171Last edited by fargred on Tue Feb 12, 2013 11:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## krinn

Your thread isn't easy to handle : Twinview and i have separate X screens contradict each other.

I would say you don't use xinerama extension that is need for your tool to work, something the nvidia drivers could handle even with twinview enable.

```
grep XINERAMA /var/log/yourxorg.log

[    12.545] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    14.103] Loading extension XINERAMA

```

----------

## fargred

 *krinn wrote:*   

> Your thread isn't easy to handle : Twinview and i have separate X screens contradict each other.
> 
> 

 

Er… yes, I removed twinview from the post body, but it’s left in the subject. My mistake.

```
# grep -i xinerama /var/log/Xorg.0.log

[842397.127] (**) Option "Xinerama" "0"

[842397.129] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[842397.168] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"

```

----------

